# Time-Lapse photography



## muscipula (Apr 1, 2021)

Even this post does involve a Canon 2000D it also comes bundled with a mount called a MTP-20 by Movo.

Movo claim the mount is Programmable which gives me the impression that another part of this bundle 'Time lapse pro' which is an Android App could follow a set of pre determined instructions moving the mount while extracting visual content from the camera.

What I do not understand is why is the mount powered by AA batteries when it it quite happy being powered by my phone which gets its own power from a battery pack.

Am I completely wrong, I was hoping for an opportunity to track stellar objects like the moon.

Also doing Time-Lapse wide images when this mount is supposed to be Programmable swinging around Swansea bay would have been a good idea but there does not seem to be any option in the available Time-Lapse Apps that indicate any kind of remote control.

Would anybody help.

Andrew

Sent from my MAR-LX1B using Tapatalk


----------

